# Bubblegum Sterri stumpie final



## bjorncoetsee

My previous recipe was a very good shake n vape. But after a few days the creams was just too much and muddled. I made a few new variations. And after a week n half steep, its now perfect.

Recipe: http://tjek.nu/r/hjkK

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> My previous recipe was a very good shake n vape. But after a few days the creams was just too much and muddled. I made a few new variations. And after a week n half steep, its now perfect.
> 
> Recipe: http://tjek.nu/r/hjkK


Please edit your post here accordingly or link to the new recipe in that post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

The link doesnt seem to work. Can you perhaps assist as I really would desperately love to try this out. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

I also am looking for the updated recipe !
I contacted @bjorncoetsee but he did not want to respond.

The recipe has been removed everywhere including e liquid recipes, all the flavours and ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Also can't find this recipe anymore.
If it helps, maybe try this one?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688

I mixed this recipe last night so can't really comment but @Ezekiel's recipes are usually top notch so I'm sure it's a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Also can't find this recipe anymore.
> If it helps, maybe try this one?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688
> 
> I mixed this recipe last night so can't really comment but @Ezekiel's recipes are usually top notch so I'm sure it's a winner!


Let us know how it pans out for you please. 

I have printed the recipe you are looking for in pdf format, but if I remember correctly, @bjorncoetzee said that it was not a good representation in the end - probably why he removed it. Maybe send him a PM and ask. If you still want the recipe, PM me and I shall attach.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Andre said:


> Let us know how it pans out for you please.
> 
> I have printed the recipe you are looking for in pdf format, but if I remember correctly, @bjorncoetzee said that it was not a good representation in the end - probably why he removed it. Maybe send him a PM and ask. If you still want the recipe, PM me and I shall attach.



So i tasted this mix last night and this is my feedback:
Date mixed: 04/02/2018
Date tested: 07/02/2018 
Although no bubblegum concentrate was used, the cantaloupe and root beer really mix well to give you that bubblegum taste. I did not add any honeydew as I didn't feel it to be critical in this mix.
I think it probably needs to steep a bit as I am not really getting any of the "milk base" flavour so for now its a good bubblegum recipe.
Also important to note, this is not a TKO Blue Milk clone! 2 completely different flavours imo.

@Andre I seem to be struggling with determining how long this juice needs to steep for. I usually wait at least 3 days for fruity mixes and start testing others after about 3 days as well. My question to you is, would the number of concentrates have an effect on the steep time as well? This recipe contains at least 9 concentrates, would this mean a steep time of longer than 2wks would be required (Sorry if this is a stupid question)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

SergioChasingClouds said:


> So i tasted this mix last night and this is my feedback:
> Date mixed: 04/02/2018
> Date tested: 07/02/2018
> Although no bubblegum concentrate was used, the cantaloupe and root beer really mix well to give you that bubblegum taste. I did not add any honeydew as I didn't feel it to be critical in this mix.
> I think it probably needs to steep a bit as I am not really getting any of the "milk base" flavour so for now its a good bubblegum recipe.
> Also important to note, this is not a TKO Blue Milk clone! 2 completely different flavours imo.
> 
> @Andre I seem to be struggling with determining how long this juice needs to steep for. I usually wait at least 3 days for fruity mixes and start testing others after about 3 days as well. My question to you is, would the number of concentrates have an effect on the steep time as well? This recipe contains at least 9 concentrates, would this mean a steep time of longer than 2wks would be required (Sorry if this is a stupid question)?


Thank you very much for the feedback @SergioChasingClouds.

Imo the more the concentrates the longer it takes for the mix to "assimilate" (for lack of a better word) properly. Also the recipe has VBIC and Vanilla Swirl, which are concentrates needing some cure time.

Personally, for the most part, I like to steep all my mixes for at least 21 days. Tobaccos and desserts for at least 30 days. By that time I know the juice will have settled and should not change dramatically - e.g. fade or become even better. I would hate for a juice to be awesome at day 3 and just average at day 21. Of course, sometimes the excitement gets the better of me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mattkom87

So does any one have any feed back for Ezekiel's Bubblegum-flavoured milk recipe? Would love a good Blue Milk clone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Hallucinated_ said:


> I also am looking for the updated recipe !
> I contacted @bjorncoetsee but he did not want to respond.
> 
> The recipe has been removed everywhere including e liquid recipes, all the flavours and ecigssa.


@Hallucinated_ Has there been any update on a recipe for this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I don't get why a member would remove his recipe and not give a reason or warning to it being removed.

Guys, you should consider making it yourself. It's not that hard to make it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A

After seeing @RichJB 's post in another thread I decided too, to delete my previous reply here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RainstormZA said:


> I don't get why a member would remove his recipe and not give a reason or warning to it being removed.
> 
> Guys, you should consider making it yourself. It's not that hard to make it up.


The way I see it, if it was in the public domain once....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Hi guys. Im sorry for not responding sooner. The reason i took it down is because im further developing the recipe for a juice line im working on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

